

22 musical pieces written with 140 characters of code - Paton
http://supercollider.sourceforge.net/sc140/

======
NathanKP
The musical pieces are fascinating from an algorithmic point of view, but to
call them "music" is to use the word "music" very loosely.

~~~
dejb
You're sure you aren't experiencing the same thing as a pensioner describing
rap music?

A lot of the music in movies shares similar characteristics. In fact I could
imagine some of these tracks in a movie.

~~~
Goladus
I could imagine some of these tracks in a movie, but for the most part they
seem a more random than is typical for the dramatic requirements of a movie.
Most of these pieces have a few ideas that stretch out over several minutes.
Movie music tends to have specific cues. There are precise moments when the
music changes to guide the scene in a particular direction. The attention to
structure required by a typical movie does not seem evident in most of these
selections.

Now, this music is full of _ideas_ that could be great in a movie. But the
pieces themselves, for the most part, are not especially dramatic. They'd have
to be re-worked into a movie, at which point they probably would no longer be
140 characters of code.

------
baxter
I've spent the day so far playing with sclang[1]. It's quite a nice language.
Dynamic, OO, first class functions. Definitely worth a look, in my opinion.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SuperCollider#The_SuperCollider...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SuperCollider#The_SuperCollider_programming_language_.28sclang.29)

------
est
Reminds me of module music in demoscene.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Module_file>

~~~
enqk
This is entirely unrelated.

Module music is composed out of series of commands-events: Looping constructs
exist, however there are no conditionals or creation of new structures
(patterns in a module are not first class)

These 140 chars pieces here are made using a (close-to) general purpose
programming language, a variant of smalltalk called SuperCollider.

------
dood
Fun, but what languages/libraries are being used? I don't understand why this
information isn't in the post.

~~~
waterlesscloud
Some software called Supercollider.

Here's the article that links to that page.

<http://thewire.co.uk/articles/3177/>

------
zandorg
Argh my ears! Too loud! I'll stick with my analogue synths.

